# What Wood is the best for making a Reptile Enclosure ?



## xXExplodexX (Jan 23, 2013)

I will be making A 3-Way Enclosure, Just wondering what wood is waterproof. That doesn't brake easy. Thanks.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 23, 2013)

I will be using thick ply and painting it black when I do all my enclosures- bank of 3 high 900x600x600, bank of 3 high 1600x600x600, and 3-4 individual tanks 1200x1200x600. Other than melamine, everything will need painting or varnishing to make it 'waterproof'. Having said that, I don't like melamine because when it comes to mdf or particle/chipboard, if it gets wet at all it disintegrates.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, So would Ply Wood be okay ?


----------



## PieBald (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer melamine as it doesn't bend as much as ply wood. IMO, also easier to clean and looks neater.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 23, 2013)

Kitah said:


> I will be using thick ply and painting it black when I do all my enclosures- bank of 3 high 900x600x600, bank of 3 high 1600x600x600, and 3-4 individual tanks 1200x1200x600. Other than melamine, everything will need painting or varnishing to make it 'waterproof'. Having said that, I don't like melamine because when it comes to mdf or particle/chipboard, if it gets wet at all it disintegrates.


you need to use what is called HMR particle board malimine, it stands for high moisture resistance,its what kitchens are made of, and if you silicone the corners once it is together you are doing something seriously wrong if you get enough water on it that it damages it, probably wouldnt use it for GTP's tho.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, I will using it for a Spotted Python, Jungle Python and Blue Tongue Lizard.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 23, 2013)

Melamine is perfectly fine for enclosures, as stated above silicone your joins(looks nicer too when you do this too) and as long as you have a decent substrate water damage issues wont exist.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 23, 2013)

How much does glass cost?


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 23, 2013)

xXExplodexX said:


> How much does glass cost?



Depends on where you get it from(local glazier being the best option) what kind of glass(lamintated, safety, tempered, clear float ect.), what thickness(4mm,5mm and 6mm being the most common) and finally what size you want it cut to...


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, Just wanted to get a rough estimate on the price.


----------

